# Rock Collection



## AMobley (Sep 11, 2016)

Figured I would share me little collection I have going. 

Hope y'all enjoy them. 

All Florida found. Alachua, Columbia and Marion Counties.


----------



## AMobley (Sep 11, 2016)

A better shot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice. Interesting Paleo you have there too.


----------



## AMobley (Sep 11, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice. Interesting Paleo you have there too.



I'm rather fond of it!


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 11, 2016)

Very nice collection


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 12, 2016)

Killers!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2016)

Man, that is a nice frame of points!  And of course, the Clovis is a one in a million find.


----------



## AMobley (Sep 12, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, that is a nice frame of points!  And of course, the Clovis is a one in a million find.




I've been torn between calling it a Clovis or a Suwannee. Still proud either way!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2016)

AMobley said:


> I've been torn between calling it a Clovis or a Suwannee. Still proud either way!



It doesn't really fit the classic mold of either, but Suwannees usually weren't fluted, and if they were, not that deeply. That one looks to have been double-fluted. I'd call it a Clovis. Whatever it is, it's a heckuva nice find! That's a sweet Bolen in the upper right-center, too.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice collection.


----------



## AMobley (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AMobley (Sep 12, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> It doesn't really fit the classic mold of either, but Suwannees usually weren't fluted, and if they were, not that deeply. That one looks to have been double-fluted. I'd call it a Clovis. Whatever it is, it's a heckuva nice find! That's a sweet Bolen in the upper right-center, too.



Here's a decent shot of them. The bolen man was a advanced creature. Way beyond its time!


----------

